# Help ID disease



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

So my discus does not have tape worms at least I think. Treating with Metro now. Now I found that the cardinal tetar has something.

On a cardinal, it actually some like some a tiny shite pump. I caught the fish and popped it out and it look peachy in colour and a bit chubby. Silly me destroyed the evidence.

I caught this green tetra in my 2g wall aquarium that came from the same batch of cardinal.

Can some help ID the parasite / disease. I think it came from the same batch of fish I picked up.

Also apprecaite your advise on treatment.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol didn't read properly before my original reply (deleted) 
hope you figure it out before you lose any more fish


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I see the white worms near the vent. I have seen these before in a friend's tank. The worms seem to work their way out of the fish from within. My friend has been using different meds to try to fight it. Most often, it may take a while before they start appearing in the fish. What is it (good question)? What treats it (another good question)? Enquiring minds would like to know !

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

If one fish has worms, chances are the other will have worms as well. go with prazi-pro. great all around deworming med.


----------

